# shampoo bowl vacuum breakers.



## Qball415

I recently installed 4 new shampoo bowl vacumm breakers and faucets. Im having a problem with a couple of the vacuum breakers leaking water, I unscrewed the tops and they are clear of debris and the supplies arent leaking. The brand are Camden. Any input i would appreciate.


----------



## NYC Plumber

CoCo Plumbing said:


> I recently installed 4 new shampoo bowl vacumm breakers and faucets. Im having a problem with a couple of the vacuum breakers leaking water, I unscrewed the tops and they are clear of debris and the supplies arent leaking. The brand are Camden. Any input i would appreciate.


Is it possible they are just doing what they are suppose to? 
Is it constantly leaking?


----------



## Qball415

NYC Plumber said:


> Is it possible they are just doing what they are suppose to?
> Is it constantly leaking?


 It leaks only when the faucet is on and is leaking from the inside of the vacuum to the floor. The supplies are on tight and not leaking.


----------



## NYC Plumber

I would think it a bad VB or its doing its job.


----------



## Redwood

The sprayers are probably not restrictive enough to supply enough backpressure to seat the vac breaker...


----------



## Qball415

Redwood said:


> The sprayers are probably not restrictive enough to supply enough backpressure to seat the vac breaker...


 Please elaboraete. Enlighten me please makes sense to me.


----------



## NYC Plumber

Wouldn't it be that the sprayer is to restrictive making a higher pressure on the wrong side of the VB?


----------



## Redwood

Take a look at the vacuum breaker diagram below....

There are 2 operation modes one being flowing and under pressure where it should be closed and not leaking, and the other being off or with a loss of supply pressure where it is open and admitting air into the line to break the vacuum and prevent siphoning from the sink into the water supply. In neither case should it be leaking.

It is possible that with a sprayer lower than the vacuum breaker that is essentially unrestricted not have enough backpressure to aid in closing the vacuum breaker, but have just enough pressure to cause the water to go up the additional inch in elevation and discharge at the vacuum breaker. The unrestricted line down to the sprayer is almost pulling a siphon or, vacuum on the line at the point where the vacuum breaker is installed.

Try kinking the hose and see if the vacuum breaker seats and stops leaking. If it is still leaking then the vacuum breaker is defective. If the leaking stops you have to find a way to add some back pressure to seat the vacuum breaker.


----------



## Qball415

:notworthy::notworthy:


Redwood said:


> Take a look at the vacuum breaker diagram below....
> 
> There are 2 operation modes one being flowing and under pressure where it should be closed and not leaking, and the other being off or with a loss of supply pressure where it is open and admitting air into the line to break the vacuum and prevent siphoning from the sink into the water supply. In neither case should it be leaking.
> 
> It is possible that with a sprayer lower than the vacuum breaker that is essentially unrestricted not have enough backpressure to aid in closing the vacuum breaker, but have just enough pressure to cause the water to go up the additional inch in elevation and discharge at the vacuum breaker. The unrestricted line down to the sprayer is almost pulling a siphon or, vacuum on the line at the point where the vacuum breaker is installed.
> 
> Try kinking the hose and see if the vacuum breaker seats and stops leaking. If it is still leaking then the vacuum breaker is defective. If the leaking stops you have to find a way to add some back pressure to seat the vacuum breaker.


:notworthy:Thank you!
:notworthy: I will let you know the outcome when i go back to repair next week. She ordered a new set.


----------

